# Just bought a 1975 13' Sprite



## canuck32595 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am new here and I just bought a 1975 sprite that needs some tender loving care. Can anyone tell me anything about these trailers? I have been searching the net with no results!! It needs some new paint, I would like to re-caulk all the seams, one corner has been leaking for years and is rotten, so needs to be replaced, top roof vent needs to be replaced, etc. I live in Yellowknife, Northwest Territories, Canada, so most of the work will have to be done myself. There are also a few big cracks on the front side of the trailer but I'm not sure if it is made of fibreglass or plastic? Any info would be greatly appreciated both about the trailer and how to fix it, including what materials, paint, etc. to use. Thanks alot!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase - that interior looks to be in excellent shape:thumbup1: At least until you get the exterior fixed, you could use it camping - just put a tarp over it.

Hard to tell from the pictures exactly what the exterior is. Maybe you could tow it up to the hardware store and get their advice on what to plug it up with and on paint. Shouldn't cost too much (now that corner might be a different story).


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice little camper. I hope your restoration goes easy for you. Keep us updated as you fix it up.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice looking camper there, great find. I will do some research on them and see what I can find.


----------

